# Michael Kenji Midnight's Death



## Blackbird (Nov 9, 2010)

Today my beautiful Black Betta died...He swam up the shell in his tank while I was setting it up after a water change...The sea shell was wrong way up and he swam into it and couldn't get out...After I broke the shell (Very carefully) and got him out, he was already dead. :-( 

I miss you my little Mikey. R.I.P


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, I'm sorry. That must have been very scary and hard. =[


----------



## Blackbird (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah...I was so clueless as to what to do...So I broke my Dad's gorgeous shell to get him out...But it was to late.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Well you did all that you could.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Michael.


----------

